# PC spricht nur einen Lautsprecher an



## Tuneup (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Edifier C3 S530D gekauft und nun ein PRoblem...
An meinem Laptop funktioniert es einwandfrei, aus beiden Boxen kommt Ton. Nur wenn ich es an meinen PC anschließe habe ich nur auf Links Ton...
Jemand eine Idee was das ist?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du normale Kopfhörer in die gleiche Buchse beim PC steckst: hast Du dann normalen Sound?


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2012)

Mal am Stecker gewackelt? Ich tipp auf ne kaputte Buchse am PC oder n defektes Kabel, wenn KH's nicht normal gehen.


----------



## Tuneup (5. Januar 2012)

Hab das selbe Problem auch auf Kopfhörern. Nur bei Kopfhörern ist mir was aufgefallen.
Die rechte Seite ist nicht komplett leise, sondern nur wesentlich leiser, so leise das man das auf den normalen Boxen gar nicht hört das überhaupt was rauskommt weil die andere es einfach übertönt. Hab jetzt nur die rechte angeschlossen und siehe da... Es kommt was. Nur eben viel zu leise...

Balance ist (zumindets an den Lautsprechern selbst) richtig eingestellt. Irgendwelche Treiber habe ich auch nicht (mehr) wo ich was einstellen könnte... :/

Hatte ja vorher mein altes 5.1 System an einer externen Creative-Soundkarte angeschlossen die ich ja aber jetzt nicht mehr nutze...


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2012)

Es könnte sein, dass du Staub in der Buchse hast, wenn du sie lange nicht benutzt hast, aber das sieht mir eher nach ner defekten Buchse aus.

Hast du die Soundchip Treiber überhaupt installiert (die sind auch auf der evga HP zu finden)?
Du könnstet auch mal in den Windows Soundeinstellungen schauen, ob da was verstellt ist.
Hast su denn Störgeräusche, wenn du am Stecker wackelst?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Das wird wohl an der Buchse liegen. Denn ohne selbr was zu verstellen wäre es extrem seltsam, dass sich der Sound nur softwareseitig auf einer Seite verstellt. Ohne Treiber zB würde eher gar nix rauskommen. Checken würd ich die Treiber trotzdem, und vl.t kann man ja in der Software auch eine andere Buchse als Hauptbuchse umbelegen, also den Sound zB da rausgeben, wo normalerweise der Anschluss für "Rear" vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Tuneup (9. Januar 2012)

Entschuldigt das ich mich jetzt erst melde...
Also das Problem war doch softwareseitig und zwar war im Realtek HD Audiotreiber der rechte Kanal auf 10% geregelt. Wieso weiß ich nicht, ich bin mir sehr sicher da ncihts verstellt zu haben... Aber immerhin gehts jetzt wieder...


----------

